# Pick up truck bike racks?



## Brian W. (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking for an alternative to just throwing my bike in the bed of my truck. i can fabricate and was thinking of making something but id like to see whats available(if such a thing even exists). I was thinking of something that mounts on the rails of the bed so that you still had your cargo space. i suppose i could also just get a hitch mount(which literally, JUST occured tome). I do like making things though, but if the price is right i would consider just buying something.

thanks!

for the record i have an 06 GMC Sierra 2500.


----------



## crump582 (Apr 8, 2010)

A guy I ride with has these... and loves them. I can't imagine they would be THAT hard to make.

http://recrac.biz/


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

check these out...locking and non locking versions.

http://www.cracksandracks.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=BEDHEAD&Submit2=Search


----------



## Brian W. (Mar 5, 2011)

cracksandracks.com said:


> check these out...locking and non locking versions.
> 
> http://www.cracksandracks.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=BEDHEAD&Submit2=Search


Just ordered that from yah Scott! i dont think the MTBR coupon code worked for me, but its alright. I probably did it wrong, haha.

look forward to getting it and hope its safe and secure.


----------



## lonewolf5419 (Mar 13, 2011)

I bought this Curtis Bike rack for my truck it bolts thru the ball mount hole in the step bumper

https://www.curtmfg.com/index.cfm?event=prodetail&id=102&categoryid=43


----------



## bdean (Oct 28, 2010)

*Pickup Truck bike rack ...*

This discussion has come-up before on this forum ...

There are basically four types of racks for trucks;

1. The improvised bike hitch on a board or rail
2. The stand-up slot - much like the traditional sidewalk bike rack, but in your truck. These are both manufactured and improvised using PVC pipe.
3. There are small bracket type systems that brace your bike in standing position to the sidewall, and then addition brackets to tie additional bike toward the center. RecRac is the well known brand for this.
4. Specialty racks that might go over the tailgate, or even use the tailgate gap to secure a rack of some sort - or, do highly compacting stuff like RempRack does (great for families that are pulling trailers).

There are - of course - the broad range of hitch-mounted racks which will also work with trucks.

Personally, I use the RempRack, and I am a huge fan.


----------



## Tweek218 (May 18, 2010)

I was looking into this one:
http://www.thule.com/en/US/Products/BikeCarriers/TruckBed/822XT%20Bed%20Rider.aspx

But those RecRac's look even easier!


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

When you say you have been throwing the bikes in the bed, do you mean just laying them down in there? Most ppl with pickup trucks up here just use a Dakine tailgate pad and are done with it!

Cheers

Buzz


----------



## G-FOURce (Aug 21, 2010)

or get some sheet metal screws, some silicone, and one of these and spend 10 minutes installing it....


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

I made one out of angle iron, and a few of those fork mounts pictured above.


----------



## achtungpv (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the Thule Instagator...









I have a Tacoma 4-door with the short bed. I can fit my Large Santa Cruz in it with no problems by pointing the frame to the front corner. It's the best solution so far with thru-axle forks since you don't have to remove the front wheel.


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

Buzz said:


> When you say you have been throwing the bikes in the bed, do you mean just laying them down in there? Most ppl with pickup trucks up here just use a Dakine tailgate pad and are done with it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Buzz


+1 moving blanket works well too, or the softride tailgate pad


----------



## VT_SNGLTRK (Apr 2, 2004)

*PT Lumber*

I made my rack out of PT lumber. I used 2x8's and basically made a rectangle with channels in it to "wedge" the tires into. I have 2 slots on the outside of the rectangle (outside of the bed) and one in the middle. The one in the middle is raised to half way up the 2x8 so that 3 bikes can all be loaded, front wheel forward, without handlebars hitting each other. The middle bike rides up higher than the 2 on the sides. I then use a bungee around the seat post and attach it to the rail for stabilization. The middle bike has a long bungee that mounts to the rack, comes up and over the top tube, and attaches to an eye-bolt on the other side. This rack allows you to leave your wheels on your bike during transport.

I built the rack so it is just about 1/8 inch too wide for the bed. That way, I can stand on it to wedge it into place and it won't move around. The 2 x 8 's are heavy enough that it's plenty stable.

If I want to carry more bikes, I can turn 2 bikes around and bungee them between the bikes in the slots so the entire bike is in the bed, or I can hang 2 over the tailgate shuttle style and there is plenty of room to stash gear in the vacant spots in the rack. Total of 5 bikes with the wheels on is a piece of cake.

I also screwed a piece of climbing webbing to the front of the rack so it has a handle. This makes it portable if I need to use the bed of my truck for other stuff.

Sorry I dont have a picture. It's buried under snow in the yard somewhere. Hope this made a little sense.


----------



## vudu (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a tonneau cover on my truck... keeps my gear safe and dry, it also allows more room in the cab for passengers... i made a bike mount using flat iron supports and a pair of sette hitch-it bike mounts..


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

vudu said:


> I have a tonneau cover on my truck... keeps my gear safe and dry, it also allows more room in the cab for passengers... i made a bike mount using flat iron supports and a pair of sette hitch-it bike mounts..


 That is awesome.


----------



## jetta_mike (Feb 26, 2007)

This if you want to spend $0










This if you want to spend $70









Either way you can fit 9 bikes across a full size tail gate.


----------



## PvtJoker (Mar 27, 2011)

softride's bed cover can be found pretty cheap
http://www.softride.com/rack-products/specifications/shuttle_pad_truck_tail_gate_pad


----------



## ADDam (Jun 7, 2008)

What I do:


----------



## soontobe29er (Oct 24, 2010)

I posted this in "General Discussion" not realizing there was a Car & Driver section. I just bought an XTC 29er with this particular fork.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=700025


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

achtungpv said:


> I have the Thule Instagator...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Taco myself. Can anyone confirm that the InstaGator will work with a 64* HA?


----------



## fiream400 (Apr 19, 2011)

Here is what I use. I have 2x4s under it, in an H pattern, as bracing. I made it just wide enough to fit between the fender wells of my buddy's step side ranger and run a tie down strap through the fork brackets to hold it in place. I spent 40 for the two brackets and 30 on treated wood.


----------



## woodasptim (Apr 11, 2011)

I just use a cheap garage rack and then strap them down.


----------



## manabiker (Jul 18, 2010)

I use strap extentions to tie to the bike, then motorcycle tie downs, the scrap wood rack holds the front wheel in place, the bunge cord holds the rear wheel in place, the wood rack is not bolted in so removeable, I made it for one bicycle on each side and big enough for a motorcycle in the center.. some scrap wood a few drywall screws and it done.


----------



## Duc.Man (Apr 6, 2011)

I am in the process of making one myself. I got two of the hollywood fork mounts similair to the thule pictured above. They were available at the local shop and half the price. Mouinted to a 2x4, the drilled two holes, and used 3/8 toggles bolts to mount into the stake pockets.


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

[/URL][/IMG]

I just finished my over the soft cover rack.


----------



## Brian W. (Mar 5, 2011)

just wanted to follow up. Ive been using that one from cracks and racks in the 3rd post and it works great. its cheap and just bolts right on, comes with everything you need.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

I have been against a hard tonnaue since I toutinely haul furniture, mulch, etc in my truck.
I did want a way to carry the bikes up higher and be able to put camping gear liek tents, coolers, totes, etc. underneath them. this little 5-1/2 foot bed fills up pretty quickly.
When I spotted this fiberglass cover on Craigslist, I couldn't pass it up.
My Craigslist special
$95 ARE bed cover
$50 Yakima rails and crossbars setup also from craigslist a few days later.
$25 in bike trays found over time at Flea market and garage sales. (came with a rood rack for a honda)
Finally pulled it all together and got it on the truck.
Will be either painted or bedlinered soon to make it look as great as it works.
Had to improvise since the trays were for rectangle crossbars. A couple u-bolts was all it took to make them work on this.
It is attached with clevises for easy removal to haul mulch, furniture, etc..


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

The THULE Instagator is the absolute bomb. I love mine and have two of them in the back of my truck. Very quick, stable, and secure. Couldn't ask for anything more. 

-Tom


----------



## henrymiller1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Rack, who needs a rack.*

No rack needed. Perfect fit. Current Chameleon fits at a little of an angle.


----------



## jsqueri (Dec 1, 2010)

I built this one.

Make your own Bike Rack

Holds three bikes, don't have to remove the front wheel, and you don't even have to bungee them for short drives. I painted mine black and just leave it in the bed.

I do have to pt them in rearward facing because the front rotor hits the PVC so they don't stay quite as straight as they would otherwise. Not a biggie, though.


----------



## nelsonik (Dec 2, 2011)

I got some great ideas from this site and others but ended up doing my own variation which I think may be more stable. I used 1 1/2" pvc,cleaned it with acetone, and painted it. It can also be adjusted so the back wheel comes in contact with the tail gate and holds the bike in place.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

I liked the idea of the DaKine pickup pad but I just went out to my Tacoma and threw a moving pad over the tailgate. Threw my 29er on and the wheel hangs about 6" below the bumper. Seems like the wheel is in a pretty vulnerable place hanging that low. Dont think a 29er will work on a smaller truck this way. Definitly wouldnt have been a problem on a full size truck though.


----------



## hartwerks (Oct 2, 2011)

I use two Instagators, and two Rec-Racs to carry four bikes with nothing touching and all the wheels on. If I need to I can strap a fifth into the bed with tie-downs in the center. I also have a Kuat hitch rack to bring the potential total to eight bikes. 

I run a pick-up and drop-off tuning business, so transporting bikes cleanly and safely is pretty key to the whole process. I still find it kind of funny that my truck can only carry three people (and only two will be comfortable, really) but can carry eight bikes...

Here she is with two in the Instagators and one on the Rec-Rac for shuttling with a couple of friends.


----------



## dirtyhabit (Feb 29, 2004)

Built this from a variety of items.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Not unique or especially original but I've used this type of setup since the first bolt on quick release mounts came out 15 years ago or so.


----------



## cobi (Apr 29, 2008)

Just built this one for about $10 worth of steel


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

how do you like those deltas? thinking about replacing my xport ones, do they lock the fork well? my fork mounts i have to keep twisting to make them tighter and then when i close the lever, it doesnt really tighten up so i dont even bother putting up the lever anymore

i also tightened the bolt on the lever, didnt make much of a difference..


----------



## Rui (Jan 24, 2012)

hazardousmtb said:


> how do you like those deltas? thinking about replacing my xport ones, do they lock the fork well? my fork mounts i have to keep twisting to make them tighter and then when i close the lever, it doesnt really tighten up so i dont even bother putting up the lever anymore
> 
> i also tightened the bolt on the lever, didnt make much of a difference..


Yes, they work great. I carried my bike from Los Angeles to Wrightwood (About an hour drive). Bolt didn't loosen and bike was as stiff as when I first bolted it up. And take into consideration that it's a tank of a Kona Stinky the mount is holding in place.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

Rui said:


> Yes, they work great. I carried my bike from Los Angeles to Wrightwood (About an hour drive). Bolt didn't loosen and bike was as stiff as when I first bolted it up. And take into consideration that it's a tank of a Kona Stinky the mount is holding in place.


good to know, thanks man


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Not unique or especially original but I've used this type of setup since the first bolt on quick release mounts came out 15 years ago or so.


mine is just like that, I used a Trex composite board as I dont have a cab and didnt want the wood to rot out.

J-


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

Here's an alternative to fork mounts called the WheelWally that I've just started making for road bikes and 26" and 29" mountain bikes. If you drive a short bed then the fork mount probably makes more sense (unless you have a bed "extender") but if your bike fits front-to-back in your bed, the WheelWally allows for super fast and secure installations with no wheel removal. WheelWally - Truck-Mounted Bike Rack - Wheel Attachment System


----------



## williamluke (Jul 13, 2012)

A tailgate transport is the easiest way to go. It will seem strange but is remarkable useful and stable.


----------



## rawdoggie (Jan 16, 2012)

Just picked up a rockymounts fork mount to put on the bed rail of my Tacoma. Any good tips on what to do with the front wheel? I'm thinking after a ride when it is dirty. Not great to put it in the cab and it will slide all around in the bed. Guess I could bungie it in the bed


----------



## AREK28 (Oct 11, 2012)

This is the setup me and my friends use on a pickup truck when we go for DH run, could fit 8 to 9 bikes in total..


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Tailgate. You can haul up to 4 bikes for free. Add a 4-pack of cheap tiedowns from Walmart, you can carry 6 or 7. Works pretty well.


----------



## stimpy13 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

DIY bed rack works great for me. Simple, light, secure and cheap. For the bigger trips I'll have 3 in the bed and 2 on my Yakima hitch rack.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

Just curious, sasquatch, what prevents board from sliding around or lifting up?...do you fasten the board to the bed somehow?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I've never had a single issue with it sliding or twisting. It literally can't twist since it is cut to fit my bed, so there's no side-to-side movement. I've never had issues with it sliding forward or backward either, but I usually put my shoes and helmet/gear between the tailgate and board. In severe cases either my tailgate or the small diagonal board stops in my bedliner will keep it in place, but I've never taken bikes on that rough of terrain. No bouncing issues and while I bring it inside after use, it's basically weatherproof. I greased everything up and stained the board heavily so it isn't affected by the elements.


----------



## Jim Hike (Jul 31, 2010)

Simple solution, I like it.


----------



## goodmojo (Sep 12, 2011)

*Use a bed extender as a bike rack*

I use my bed extender. I put some foam duct taped to the tubing as padding, use a strap to tie the downtube to the bed extender and ratchet strap to keep the rear from bouncing

it frees up the bed for camping gear, is useful when not carrying bikes and is super fast to load as I dont have to get into the bed to load bikes. It carries 4 bikes.


----------



## CaTiRo (Nov 19, 2010)

I use a Delta fork mount for my Frontier.


----------



## DannyPacMan (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm liking the $0 idea with the moving blanket because I'm still looking at spending a few hundo on my first mtnbk and some other equipment. My only questions are does it shift or move? Do you have to strap your baby down at all?


----------



## Hoban (Oct 14, 2012)

You have to strap it down. It doesn't take much, you'll see the tailgate pads have little straps at the top. You can just use a strap across the top, making a round on each top tube.


----------



## P1Painter (Dec 3, 2010)

Lots of great ideas here! Thanks as I will incorporate some of these for myself!


----------



## CaTiRo (Nov 19, 2010)

I really like those delta fork mounts ... an easy solution for transporting your bike with your truck. Not bad for a $15 part.


----------



## skullcap (Nov 4, 2010)

I also like the fork mount. I went ahead and splurged  on a wheel bracket as well.


----------



## Traveller584 (Dec 25, 2012)

I modified the plans for the PVC rack for 2 bikes and to fit the bed of a 1994 Chevy S-10; took me about two hours all told and fits perfect! VERY happy with the results! Pics to follow once I get it painted and it quits raining...


----------



## projektzbora (Jan 26, 2012)

i fit 3 29er's in my 09 tacoma with the rocky mounts no problem.. but there's a third bike missing in this pic though (middle)


----------



## thomasdemeo (Jan 3, 2013)

*An easy DIY Mountain Bike Fork Truck Mount*

For forks with a 15mm through hole axle, I made a custom mount for <$10. Sure, there are conversion kits you can buy from Thule and Yakima, but they are upwards of $40 and clip on to an existing rack system. If you want to mount to a truck bed or SUV floor, then you need to buy two components, totaling ~$80. I went to two local bike shops and a specialty rack shop and no one had what I was looking for so I decided to make a quick stop by the local hardware store and design this on the fly.

I posted how to do this, search for "Mountain Bike Fork Truck Mount" on instructables.com to find it.

HTH.


----------



## bikingmat (Jun 4, 2011)

CaTiRo said:


> I use a Delta fork mount for my Frontier.


i love this set-up. is it permanently attached to the utili-track, or removeable?


----------



## mb2boost (Sep 22, 2008)

*DIY version with Yakima trays*

My DIY version, holds four bikes on my long bed Chevy.


----------



## TheDocTx (Apr 24, 2013)

The obvious flaw is that the toolbox cannot be opened more than a few inches while the bike is mounted. This rarely bothers me as I keep most of my biking stuff in the back seat anyway. I paid about 13 bucks for the Delta hitch on Amazon. I reinforced the toolbox lid by bolting a 1x10 on the bottom side and used neoprene washers on all bolts to prevent leaking.


----------



## benmara (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Karrack (Mar 8, 2010)

mb2boost, for some reason your pics aren't showing. Could you please repost? I'm trying to find a good way to load three bikes into the back of my Dodge Ram. I tried the highly inefficient way of laying them in the bed. I like the idea of the pvc setup also.


----------



## mb2boost (Sep 22, 2008)

Karrack said:


> mb2boost, for some reason your pics aren't showing. Could you please repost? I'm trying to find a good way to load three bikes into the back of my Dodge Ram. I tried the highly inefficient way of laying them in the bed. I like the idea of the pvc setup also.











IM me if this doesn't work and I can email you a picture with details.


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

Wait... somebody tell me what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Karrack (Mar 8, 2010)

Not a thing Zmy, but throw a third in there somewhere. Pedals and spokes everywhere.


----------



## CDSV900Rider98 (Jun 14, 2009)

I really like all the posts and replys concerning bike racks on tonneau covers; I have 2005 GMC Sierra 1500 with a hardtop Undercover Tonneau Cover. I was wondering if there has been amy progress in the industry for my type of tonneau cover. I really like the post with the Nissan Titan pickup because it looked to be the closest to my tonneu cover; however, I don't know the weight rating on the hydraulic cyclinders while the TC is open like in the photos of the Titan pickup truck.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

I TIG welded a pair of yakima bars end to end (with dom sleeve) and setup cross bars across my bed 2" narrower than my mirrors. landing pads are drilled and bolted through the top of the bed sides.

we love this setup, and have found it has numerous advantages.

1. doesn't mess with the bed floor! i can still go get a 4x8 sheet of plywood if i need it. its a truck! i haul crap with it! this is a big one for me.

2. doesn't interfere with the tool box. i can open and close the tool box if bikes are on the racks or not. it would be an EPIC hassle to have bikes mounted on the tool box.

3. wide enough to hold three bikes racks, ski racks, and my thule box.

4. surplus bike mounting over tailgate.

5. doesn't interfere with use of the bed!!

6. can be easily removed and resintalled with one person. easier with two, but totally doable with one.


----------



## ferguson65 (Jun 7, 2013)

I needed an efficient solution to get 5 bikes in my truck bed, and went with the Delta stableload load bar. It's a no frills no bling device, but has worked well so far and is expandable to 5 bikes, which is what I was after since my truck will seat 5. It also goes in and out easy, and I can use it with or without the toolbox--8' bed.

I have not had 5 bikes on it yet, but it will be tricky to get them all to clear handlebars with one another, but you can bolt the 15mm kuat dirtbags to either the front or top of it to stagger bikes. I haven't tried the dirtbag on it just yet to see if they will bolt up or need redrilled, I know the bolts patterns are different but the rack holes are oversized. I only use this for day trips so bed space concerns are not an issue, I have a 7 bike rack for my trailer that we use for trips.


----------



## deuxdiesel (Jan 14, 2007)

I just got 2 Dirtbags the other day to use in my Tacoma. I did need to re-drill the holes to accommodate larger bolts for the sliding track mounts, but it was not required. I can fit 3 fat bikes side by side, so it should hold more in a full size truck. Maybe 3 facing forward and two in between those facing backwards? BTW, I am underwhelmed by the weld quality of the Dirtbags- lots of slag just painted over. They are made in China, but like Kuat says, it's only $15.


----------



## JKA (Jul 26, 2006)

I use a Pipeline bike rack. It's awesome. Set the bikes in and go. Super stable.
Truck Bike Rack, Pickup Truck Bike Racks by Pipeline Racks


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

I always build a rack that holds the bike upright in the bed of the truck, then bungie it to the rack. I like it because I can leave the wheels on.


----------



## scubaalex (Jul 29, 2013)

I used a similar method already shown in this thread.

Now I'm trying to figure out a way to come up with a holder for my wheels instead of them just being loose. Any ideas?


----------



## ferguson65 (Jun 7, 2013)

See post #57 by skullcap. Just bolt two of those to the outside of your board and you're done. I believe Delta makes them, as well as others.


----------



## scubaalex (Jul 29, 2013)

ferguson65 said:


> See post #57 by skullcap. Just bolt two of those to the outside of your board and you're done. I believe Delta makes them, as well as others.


Don't know how I missed that. Thank you!


----------



## upmarty (Apr 15, 2014)

Check out The Base Rack Truck Rack System by Marquette Mounts Truck Racks
They are also coming out with an aluminum version this spring, watch for the website to change soon to display the new version.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

those look cool, and made in the UP eh!


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

What I did first.
Rhode Gear van mount.
Holds 2 bikes.









Not happy with this mounting.
Need something different...........
Besides, I now have a 3.0 front tire.
I'll probably adapt or make something.
Bed cover is a hard BakFlip, folds up in sections - quickly.
Bed has a BedRug, so at the moment I just pull the handlebars off and lay the bike down under the cover. 
Takes up to much space though.
Only good for transporting bike, stand and stuff from home to shop.


----------



## NTIMD8 (Sep 3, 2011)

Modified Thule Instigator


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

Maybe a couple fork mounts towards the cab, and short wheel trays spaced back on the 3rd section for the rear tire to sit in?
i have a solid bed cover, and added Thule tracks, and load bars with a couple bike trays to mine. Love the bikes being up there. Leaves the bed open for camping gear, coolers, etc.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

stimpy13 said:


>


Can you elaborate more on this setup? 
Close up pictures? 
What you did? 
How you did it?

Many thanks.


----------



## azbikeracks (Jun 12, 2014)

*Truck and Gargage even RV bike racks made in America*

I have just the bike rack for you ....check us out and then call us up and we will measure your truck so it ends up being exactly what you want... They are normally Powder coated black. or you can get them raw and save $15 and paint them any way you would like. We are very flexible at Home


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

Pvc bike rack, cost $30 to make and little elbow grease. Works great as a bike stand too.


----------



## cyclones30 (Apr 17, 2008)

Here's my current rack. 2x6 was free as were the small pieces. Bought the 2 mounts and made it in about 15 min. The 2x6 is cut to just squeeze into the stake slots in the bed so it doesn't move a bit without some encouragement. I have room for at least 2 more mounts, especially if I offset those forward or back a bit.


----------



## huckxc (May 11, 2012)

Great thread ....


----------



## mattnmtns (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm using or made the same thing Dax did out of PVC works great.

Considering getting a shell though for the bed. If I do I will probably get a North Shore rack. They are pricey but pretty freaking awesome.
North Shore Racks


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Wow. $400 plus! They do look good. 
But if I was paying that much I would go with Tuf Rack


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm amazed at the racks and gizmos that some of you guys are using. I would never haul my bike over the tailgate when there's no reason to jeopardize my paint on either the bike or the truck. Why not just use a couple of straps and bungy the back down? That's all I've ever done. It's cheap easy, no disassembly and no wasted time. This is also easily lockable with a cable and lock.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

When it's only for one bike, yes, the standard motocross strap the handlebars and be done works fine. How often is there only 1 bike?

Hauling over the tailgate got popular for taking bikes back up the hill. I agree, I would never transport mine that way, though it works for others, especially when using a tail gate cover or when you cover the bottom of your frame with an old tire.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> When it's only for one bike, yes, the standard motocross strap the handlebars and be done works fine. How often is there only 1 bike?
> 
> Hauling over the tailgate got popular for taking bikes back up the hill. I agree, I would never transport mine that way, though it works for others, especially when using a tail gate cover or when you cover the bottom of your frame with an old tire.


I usually have 2 bikes in the truck but sometimes as many as 4. I can strap 2 pulled to the cab and 2 to opposing with the tailgate without needing a rack, bike disassembly or wasted time.

I bought a truck to make hauling (and towing) easier not harder. lol


----------



## lunchwagon (Apr 29, 2010)

Sharp Shooter said:


> I usually have 2 bikes in the truck but sometimes as many as 4. I can strap 2 pulled to the cab and 2 to opposing with the tailgate without needing a rack, bike disassembly or wasted time.
> 
> I bought a truck to make hauling (and towing) easier not harder. lol


No wasted time you say? How long does it take you to strap in 4 bikes? In my experience it can be like playing tetris, and then leaves minimal room in the bed for other items like coolers & camping gear. The tailgate method is fast and bomber when set up correctly. I've used it extensively with carbon frame bikes and rough roads with no issues. 7 bikes fit comfortable on the gate of a full size truck. Do what works for you and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

lunchwagon said:


> No wasted time you say? How long does it take you to strap in 4 bikes? In my experience it can be like playing tetris, and then leaves minimal room in the bed for other items like coolers & camping gear. The tailgate method is fast and bomber when set up correctly. I've used it extensively with carbon frame bikes and rough roads with no issues. 7 bikes fit comfortable on the gate of a full size truck. Do what works for you and enjoy the ride.


I rarely strap 4 bikes in, but 2 takes a minute at most and half that to unstrap. No worries about scratching up my bike or truck or need to buy protective covers. With an 8 foot bed there's plenty of space for any kind of equipment plus there's room in the cab crew cab.

I agree, whatever works but I don't get why people waste all the time and money on racks when a truck bed doesn't really require it....


----------



## Medicius (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm not picturing what you're doing, in my head. Two are against the front and two against the back? You just strap them to either side?

In the end I use an $80 tailgate pad. It stays on 90% of the time with or without bikes and I can simply put up to 6 bikes in without fear of bike paint being scratched. Then I still have room for cargo, gear, boxes, etc in my very short bed.

I like the pad and I think it's the simplest alternative. The other option with the quick release locks seem more secure, but also like they'd take more time. I guess it comes down to personal preferences.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Medicius said:


> I'm not picturing what you're doing, in my head. Two are against the front and two against the back? You just strap them to either side?
> 
> In the end I use an $80 tailgate pad. It stays on 90% of the time with or without bikes and I can simply put up to 6 bikes in without fear of bike paint being scratched. Then I still have room for cargo, gear, boxes, etc in my very short bed.
> 
> I like the pad and I think it's the simplest alternative. The other option with the quick release locks seem more secure, but also like they'd take more time. I guess it comes down to personal preferences.


Just like this but with Mountain bikes.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Personal preferences.....
Tailgating still gives room for gear
Rear hitch mount gives room for everything
Mounted on top of the tent trailer - same thing
And so on.....

The main idea of this thread is to SEE what other people are using.
Not to discuss which is better.
What works for one doesn't always work for another.
If it did, we should all be riding the same bike as well.....


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Sharp Shooter said:


> I'm amazed at the racks and gizmos that some of you guys are using. I would never haul my bike over the tailgate when there's no reason to jeopardize my paint on either the bike or the truck. Why not just use a couple of straps and bungy the back down?


Well, I've traveled easily 10,000 miles with a bike over the tailgate and haven't scratched the paint on either the bike or the truck. A tailgate pad provides plenty of protection. Compared to dealing w/ tangled straps, loose straps, where to hook to the handlebars (with brakes and shifters and seatpost levers, all of the available real estate is pretty much gone!).

I agree, just go with what works. I've been using the tailgate method for over 10 years and haven't seen any reason to do something different.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

Tystevens said:


> Well, I've traveled easily 10,000 miles with a bike over the tailgate and haven't scratched the paint on either the bike or the truck. A tailgate pad provides plenty of protection. Compared to dealing w/ tangled straps, loose straps, where to hook to the handlebars (with brakes and shifters and seatpost levers, all of the available real estate is pretty much gone!).
> 
> I agree, just go with what works. I've been using the tailgate method for over 10 years and haven't seen any reason to do something different.


My questioning was more for the in truck bike racks. They seem unnecessary and require drilling holes in a perfectly good truck bed. I've seen the over the tailgate method and often wondered why anyone would want to hang their bike over the side when it's not necessary. I guess I still don't understand the benefit in that. As far as strapping the bikes I use soft ties around the gooseneck.

I don't care what people do, I'm just puzzled by some of these methods and I'm looking for reasoning.


----------



## ferguson65 (Jun 7, 2013)

Sharp Shooter said:


> I've seen the over the tailgate method and often wondered why anyone would want to hang their bike over the side when it's not necessary. I guess I still don't understand the benefit in that. As far as strapping the bikes I use soft ties around the gooseneck.
> 
> I don't care what people do, I'm just puzzled by some of these methods and I'm looking for reasoning.


I've tried the over the tailgate method, and it worked great for the reason we did it. We wanted to get 8 bikes to the trailhead in one vehicle. It worked great, only went about 3 miles like that. Just covered the tailgate with a heavy blanket, no issues with the bike or truck, and while I don't mind scratches on the bike, I'm very concerned about scratching my new F350. Not something I'd make a habit of. I use a simple delta stableload bar normally that will fit 5 bikes in the bed if staggered properly.


----------



## mwsumner (Jul 19, 2009)

NTIMD8 said:


> Modified Thule Instigator


How is that attached to the bed of the truck?


----------



## NTIMD8 (Sep 3, 2011)

The rack is attached to aluminum 2x3 L channel by U bolts. I then drilled a couple of holes in the front of the bed for expansion nuts, which makes it removable. The weld nuts flex when lifting the arm and wear out with use. I have a couple ideas to make it more solid, and move it to the other side.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

euroford said:


> I TIG welded a pair of yakima bars end to end (with dom sleeve) and setup cross bars across my bed 2" narrower than my mirrors. landing pads are drilled and bolted through the top of the bed sides.
> 
> we love this setup, and have found it has numerous advantages.
> 
> ...


Guys. Stop. he won. or just get a dakine pad and just throw it over the tailgate. why are you doing all of this work? the bike still takes up the whole bed if you strap it down or use a fork mount, why not just hang the front over the tailgate and be able to fit 5+ bikes in the bed rather than 1 or maybe 2 with a mount.


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

ThomasF said:


> Guys. Stop. he won. or just get a dakine pad and just throw it over the tailgate. why are you doing all of this work? the bike still takes up the whole bed if you strap it down or use a fork mount, why not just hang the front over the tailgate and be able to fit 5+ bikes in the bed rather than 1 or maybe 2 with a mount.


1 or 2? Maybe in this.  Lol!!










My truck is as big as the above white Ford, and I could easily fit all those bikes strapped up without going over the tail gate or needing the huge rack. just sayin.


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

For you guys using the motocross strap on the handlebars method... Yes. It does work. I did that for a time before I had a bed cover. It was kind of a pain, trying to get the bike to balance while hooking one side, then going around to the other side, then going back and forth cinching both straps down evenly. I can have two bike in my bike racks in less than the time it took me to strap one in the bed that way. Even motocross guys now have other options. The have a rack that captures the front tire, and holds the bike up while you strap it down. And throwing it over the tailgate? No thanks. Not secure enough for me. Maybe just shuttling up to the top of a downhill trail, but not on the highway, not for me. Too vulnerable.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

ThomasF said:


> Guys. Stop. he won. or just get a dakine pad and just throw it over the tailgate. why are you doing all of this work? the bike still takes up the whole bed if you strap it down or use a fork mount, why not just hang the front over the tailgate and be able to fit 5+ bikes in the bed rather than 1 or maybe 2 with a mount.


Didn't know this was a contest.
He won? 
Don't think so.
This guy won....


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Nope.
This guy....









Damn.
Wouldn't want to be the last person getting their bike off....


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Nope.
> This guy....
> 
> View attachment 932020
> ...


Lol!!!


----------



## Sharp Shooter (Sep 8, 2014)

indianadave said:


> For you guys using the motocross strap on the handlebars method... Yes. It does work. I did that for a time before I had a bed cover. It was kind of a pain, trying to get the bike to balance while hooking one side, then going around to the other side, then going back and forth cinching both straps down evenly. I can have two bike in my bike racks in less than the time it took me to strap one in the bed that way. Even motocross guys now have other options. The have a rack that captures the front tire, and holds the bike up while you strap it down. And throwing it over the tailgate? No thanks. Not secure enough for me. Maybe just shuttling up to the top of a downhill trail, but not on the highway, not for me. Too vulnerable.


I can reach the straps without going around and back and forth and I strap to the goose neck not the bars like I do my motorcycles. I still thinks racks aren't necessary but to each their own.


----------



## ThomasF (Oct 4, 2013)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Didn't know this was a contest.
> He won?
> Don't think so.
> This guy won....
> ...


Bruh... thats pretty industrial looking


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

indianadave said:


> For you guys using the motocross strap on the handlebars method... Yes. It does work. I did that for a time before I had a bed cover. It was kind of a pain, trying to get the bike to balance while hooking one side, then going around to the other side, then going back and forth cinching both straps down evenly. I can have two bike in my bike racks in less than the time it took me to strap one in the bed that way. Even motocross guys now have other options. The have a rack that captures the front tire, and holds the bike up while you strap it down. And throwing it over the tailgate? No thanks. Not secure enough for me. Maybe just shuttling up to the top of a downhill trail, but not on the highway, not for me. Too vulnerable.


I raced motocross for many years, so I've been using mc tie downs for the last 5+ years. I can get to both tie downs without having to go back and forth, but it was still a bit of a hassle to get the soft strap around the bars and threaded through the cables and such, kind of annoying, particularly if raining or snowing, but I lived with it mainly because I didn't want a remove-the-front-wheel solution and don't trust the over-the-tailgate solution for my bike or the truck.

Anyway, I recently came across the Thule Insta Gator and bought one. It ROCKS! I suddenly realized that I have really disliked the mc tie down solution for years. Whipping the bike over the side and having it secured in less than a minute with no chance the front wheel will wander and then the bike will fall is fantastic! I bought a 2nd one because I travel with 2 bikes (my own or friends) often enough that it seemed worth it. I can use mc tie downs if I need to carry more than 2 bikes.

The Thule Insta Gator is a little pricey compared to tie downs, but way less than any of the hitch racks and your bike is in the bed of the truck, not hanging out behind. When driving in wet weather, the water and road gunk fly over the top and have little effect. Hitch racks result in bikes covered in road gunk. I highly recommend the InstaGator.


----------



## MultiRider (Dec 27, 2005)

mwsumner said:


> How is that attached to the bed of the truck?


Oops, posted before seeing that the answer is already there.


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

I AM CANADIAN said:


> Didn't know this was a contest.
> He won?
> Don't think so.
> This guy won....
> ...


Geez, looks like you would need a dually and class V hitch to hold that thing. Plus a forklift to put it on!


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

Tried and true. I have a 5.6' bed, so I didn't want to lose all the space to a tool box. UWS makes a narrow box just for the little beds at 12" wide. I can still carry lumber and landscaping crap.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

It comes off in less than a min and can carry 5-6 bikes if I want. It is a Yakima rail system "bed rock" that just uses Yakima add ons. I have like 7 trays so I wanted something I could use them with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thecrackerasscracker (Jan 12, 2008)

*Trac Rac*

Not cheap


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

jetta_mike said:


> This if you want to spend $0


That works fine if you are just driving down a paved road, but not for dirt roads. 
I recently did this with my Carbon TBLT, which has graphics on the underside of the down tube. I strapped that bike down tight to the side of the bed rail front and back so it was solid, and wrapped foam pipe insulation around the downtube for extra protection.

After a few miles on Old Stage road west of Colorado Springs, I got out to check my bike and the foam was completely worn through, and the frameskin underneath was also worn through, but I stopped just in time before the graphics could be rubbed off. Probably another mile or two and it would have been a mess.

Then I put some fresh pipe insulation on it, then cut a water bottle in half to put over the insulation, and tied it on with a piece of rope I found. The water bottle prevented wearing through the foam and got me home, but I'm not using that method any more.

Of course, with a raw aluminum frame as in the picture, I guess the vibration wouldn't matter.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Has this been mentioned? Inno rack, clamps to the side bed rail and holds your bike. About 80 bucks for a pair I think. I've read that even one of them holds a bike pretty well. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

Expensive, but very clean and simple.
Might even be able to strap it to the wheels?

Might be able to make my own.....


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

What's expensive? the Inno? 80 bucks seems cheap compared to a lot of the other options.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll post my company's new rack when it is complete. It is not just a rack for bikes, as it will have attachments for kayaks, surfboards, lumber, etc.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

quick and easy... i am really liking the thule pad.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

mrmattjohnson said:


> View attachment 951495
> 
> quick and easy... i am really liking the thule pad.


I just bought one of these Thule pads on ebay for my 2007 Tacoma, in size small so I hope it fits, brand new 65 bucks. Which is weird because they had other thule pads for 120.


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> I just bought one of these Thule pads on ebay for my 2007 Tacoma, in size small so I hope it fits, brand new 65 bucks. Which is weird because they had other thule pads for 120.












Its fine it will fit. Thats what i use and i can fit 6 bikes on my truck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

smilinsteve said:


> What's expensive? the Inno? 80 bucks seems cheap compared to a lot of the other options.


Maybe I should have said expensive to me.
My bike budget with cash is always low and time is always high.


----------



## man.cave (Nov 8, 2014)

Daxdagr8t said:


> Its fine it will fit. Thats what i use and i can fit 6 bikes on my truck.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


don't your bikes bang and clang the whole way there especially on rough dirt roads. I don't care about my bikes getting scratched up etc on the trail from riding or whipping out, but it ticks me off to have rub marks dents and scratchs from transport. I know, my friends make fun of me


----------



## Daxdagr8t (Jul 9, 2014)

man.cave said:


> don't your bikes bang and clang the whole way there especially on rough dirt roads. I don't care about my bikes getting scratched up etc on the trail from riding or whipping out, but it ticks me off to have rub marks dents and scratchs from transport. I know, my friends make fun of me


Nah you just have to position the correctly. Just
Make sure the wheels turn the way they are to prevent rock strikes when off road. My friends dont mind if their bikes gets nick, its better than not riding lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

man.cave said:


> don't your bikes bang and clang the whole way there especially on rough dirt roads. I don't care about my bikes getting scratched up etc on the trail from riding or whipping out, but it ticks me off to have rub marks dents and scratchs from transport. I know, my friends make fun of me


They definitely get beat up doing this. I've done it and seen it happen. I've been renting bikes for years and if someone intends to transport one of my bikes this way, their rental is denied.


----------



## mtb_brew (Oct 7, 2014)

sml-2727 said:


> I just bought one of these Thule pads on ebay for my 2007 Tacoma, in size small so I hope it fits, brand new 65 bucks. Which is weird because they had other thule pads for 120.


yeah thats a good deal, i got mine for $80 and was stoked on it


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

I've just modified my old one so it now fits my Mazda BT50.



It'll fit 4 mtbs and one roadie in the slots without removing any wheels with the tailgate closed.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

mrmattjohnson said:


> yeah thats a good deal, i got mine for $80 and was stoked on it


Got it the other day, dont really care for how it fits on the tailgate sending it back and buying the Daknine.


----------



## mb2boost (Sep 22, 2008)

mb2boost said:


> My DIY version, holds four bikes on my long bed Chevy.


This one is for sale.


----------



## svlaming (Mar 22, 2015)

Skullcap

Did you use the Channel Rail mount that Nissan sells? Hope not the cost way to much, any way what did you use to get this set up, I have the same truck and looking to do the same thing


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

skullcap hasn't posted anything on MTBR since 2013.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## AZMB'er (Oct 19, 2013)

This is a variation on the PVC rack I built to hold 4 bikes in my 2010 Silverado 4 dr. I used 3/4" PVC tubing, there are 4 rigid and 4 sliding vertical members than move to provide versatility for different tire sizes. I drilled holes to install bolts thru to clamp the sliders around the tires. My bike is the Bucksaw with 26" (29" dia) x 4" tires, my friends bike (not shown, shown is my Diamondback 29er in M size for reference) is a Santa Cruz Tallboy (29er) in XL. We ride with 2 gal Pals that have a Santa Cruz Juliana in S and a Bronson in M. We put their bikes in the center with the fork toward the cab. They are short enuf to fit with the tail gate closed and allow the outer bikes tires to be turned in.


----------



## IPA Rider (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice...

What is the length of your truck bed?


----------



## fitnessgeek (Feb 8, 2006)

mtnbkrmike said:


> View attachment 1001667


looks good....is that a 5.5 or 6.5' bed on a new F150? Any more photos?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

fitnessgeek said:


> looks good....is that a 5.5 or 6.5' bed on a new F150? Any more photos?


Thanks. It's a 2015 Ram Sport. 5.5 foot box. I will take some more pics of the rack tomorrow.


----------



## jrmy_1 (Jul 30, 2014)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. It's a 2015 Ram Sport. 5.5 foot box. I will take some more pics of the rack tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1005280


Any more pics? Thinking of doing something similar....or bending electrical conduit.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

*MultiTaskR rack.*

Here is my MultiTaskR rack that I have designed and has been thoroughly tested for almost a year. The name of the company is called Exodux.
The MultiTaskR uses a proprietary bike mount, which uses a collet type expander that fits into the steerer tube and provides a safe and secure mounting method. There are two different options for this mount, either a QR or a lockable knob. Fork mounts are also available and will have options for just about any axle standard.

I have heard from two big bike manufacturers that they have had frame failures on some carbon frames directly the result of using a tailgate pad.

The MultiTaskR also has mounts to secure just about any other item that you would carry in your truck bed, such as, kayaks, surfboards, SUP's, skis, snowboards, lumber, ladders, etc.

Only high grade materials are used on the MultiTaskr, such as 6061-T6 aluminum and stainless steel, the collets on the bike mounts are made from delrin and are the only "plastic like" parts used.

A few different mounting options are used. On newer Ford trucks 2006^ have a "no drill" mount that uses existing holes in the sidewalls near the tailgate. Other options include the use of plates that mount in the accessory mounts on top of the bed and use high strength magnets and the last option is drilling and using screws to secure the mounts. Every one of these mounts have been rigorously tested. The MultiTaskR can be folded down or completely removed(minus mounts) in less that 30 seconds.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

jrmy_1 said:


> Any more pics? Thinking of doing something similar....or bending electrical conduit.


I'm so sorry. I broke my phone with all my pics on it but have some now on my new phone...


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

Pipeline Rack in my F150


----------



## LittleBuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Truck bed rack - home brew for ~$40.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ecaos (May 5, 2008)

svlaming said:


> Skullcap
> 
> Did you use the Channel Rail mount that Nissan sells? Hope not the cost way to much, any way what did you use to get this set up, I have the same truck and looking to do the same thing


Maybe a little late, but a friend who owns a Frontier uses spring locking nuts in the rails that he bought at the hardware store for a fraction of the "OEM" ones.
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...uGoHHtbAI2dRCdO3z1WfhNVBuhiwlgb75uD_rG6jovZnV


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

i added a yakima pad, love it. took the crossbars off so dudes could sit on the toolbox for shuttles. later in the day we added four more bikes. F350+Tailgate=winning. Even the firewood is stoked.


----------

